# Renewal Letters



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Im looking for a new renewal letter to send out and for some reason Im at a lost for words. Nothing I seem to write really hits me. Does anyone have a copy of their letter that they use? 

Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is this for you current customers ? If so, I just send out the new contract for them to sign.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

I usally send out a letter stating that we are again providing snow removal services this season. To some customers that I have had for yrs I just send out the contract but for ones that are new/newer clients or ones that Im not 100% sure they would be using us again, I'd prefer to send out something a little professional. I'd say about 70 % of my past clients will sign again this year but there are a few that Im not sure, These are the ones I'd like to send something to.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I dont know how large your company is, but if you are on the smaller side, a personal phone call is always nice. Yes it will be tough to nail people down when they are home, but telemarketers always manage to find the right times. I dont think half of my people know my name so I tell them its the snow plow guy. Always works for me! Old people have a hard time remembering....not their fault


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Send out a letter with your company letter head on it. Mail it of course, don't just stick in in the paper box. 

Even though it is September and the days are still nice and warm, it is time to start thinking about this winter and snow removal. We plowed your driveway last season and would like to do it again this season.

We had XX snow falls last season with a total accumulation of ??" Although no one can accuratley predict the amount of snow we will have this year, rumor has it that it will be above average.

Then go into if there is a price increase, discount for repeat or the same.

Avalible time slots are filling up fast, so please contact us as soon as possible either by calling or email us and we will send out new contract for this year.

I use larger than normal font size to fill up the page and make is super easy to read. Also maybe put in a pic of your equipment with the blade to jar their memory.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

I sent out a few letters on our letterhead 2 weeks ago and have heard back from 1/2 of those already. Its never to early to think about snow. Funny thing was the week these letters went out it was 100 degrees here so I put in the letter saying something along the lines of what a better time to talk about snow when its 100 out. Figured I'd play up on the heat wave we had and get a little laugh in at the sametime.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

This is how I start my letter every year: 
Although we are still enjoying the warmth of summer, it will not be long until the bitter cold of winter is upon us once again. While we would rather have no snow at all, unfortunately the New England winter does not provide us with that luxury.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

our contract reads that it renews automatically unless cancelled in writing. I am going to send out letters next month reminding people to that effect. I think it's going to work well - it was hard enough to get one signed contract from people - i couldn't imagine starting every year out that way.......


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

I am returning to the public sector after 11 years of one exclusive contract.

I will have no renewals this year but in the past I would have a copy of the new contract, my site sketch (now Aeriel photos with my chicken scratchings on them) showing obstacles, and a cover letter in the event there is no one at home.

I review the site again each year to see what if any changes have been made. I used to use an instant camera for damage pics, now it's all digital. (you always have to cover your legal ASSets). If there are no changes or damages to make note of I attempt to deliver the contract by hand (in many cases this will be the only time your customer gets to see you). If they're not home I leavet the contract and an "I'm sorry I missed you" note.

Many years ago a friend had plowed through 4 storms and was into the second month without recieving payment. when he finally went to door after 3 written notices he found that the property had been sold and the new owners refused to pay - there wasn't much he could do.

Now, I see guys plowing at $20 dollars a pop. That's what I was charging 37 years ago (when gas was under a dollar a gallon). The point being, the cost of everything goes up. Why would you lock yourself into last years prices when your overhead goes up? (your taxes, insurances, fuel, etc.).


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

CNY Plow;403409 said:


> Now, I see guys plowing at $20 dollars a pop. That's what I was charging 37 years ago (when gas was under a dollar a gallon). The point being, the cost of everything goes up. Why would you lock yourself into last years prices when your overhead goes up? (your taxes, insurances, fuel, etc.).


I think some of these guys are afraid of not getting the account so they keep there prices low, to low in my opinion.
I know rates are influenced by region and demographics.
But I do not care where you live plowing for any thing less than $35 - $40 a pop is

Some will say they will make it up in volume? How can this be?
If I'm plowing the same number or drives and I'm charging more you can never make up the difference.

If people are not telling you are over priced and if you are getting every bid then your prices are to low.

Renewals, I have had the same customers for 14yrs.
I send them nothing, I do not call either.
I just wait.
I know I'm going to have the account.
then around the end of Oct they call and ask, 
Are you going to plow our lot again this year?
I have never used a contract.
I have a handshake agreement with the owners of the business we service.

Some will say this is stupid!

Really what does a contract do, 
It does not guarantee you will not get fired and loose the account.
it will not guarantee you will get paid.
It will not protect you from liability or we would have everyone sign a release.
There are things you can not sign away and thats why we have INS.
If you do get sued they can use your contract agenst you.

Not having a contract also allowes us to quit a job if they turn in to a PIA.
Allot of contracts are just outlines of the services you offer and your prices for such.
Not really a contract.

I agree some of you with VERY large accounts need a contract so everyone feels secure with what is expected or the Govt is involved.


----------

